# ANYONE HAD IMPLANTATION SPOTTING @ 5/6DPO??



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey has anyone had (sorry tmi) brown spotting/light bleed for 2 days around 5/6/7dpo and its been I.B?

I am worried its my period....as i did have lower back pain (pretty bad) for 2 days and then spotting started on 5 dpo. 

Help !! any advice would be great

p.s its now turned to springy brown cm/scatty.

THANKS xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi my name is Emma.hope everything goes good for you!!!!I'm not on my 2ww now but when I was I had spotting it was brown/red sometimes light and sometimes heavy.i honestly thought that it didn't work for me and then I had a bfp.they upped my meads to try to stop bleeding but it carried on until I was about 9 weeks pregnant.and I didn't stop worrying until she arrived  .the 2ww was the most stressful time for me.but don't give up hope!i went through ivf twice and the first time it wasn't successful and It broke my heart.but in the end it was all worth it ,just try not to go out of your mind with worry x fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh brill, well thats a great outcome for you!! sorry TMI but did you have stringy brown cm also?? I ve never seen anything like it....also hve brown when i wipe, but not touching my liner. Did you have lower back pain at all days before ? 

REally hope this this the end of our years of struggling xx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi yes it was the same,I always remember someone from the clinic saying that brown blood was old blood.I was getting period like cramps for weeks and I was panicking all the time but it was nothing.Hope it works for you!!!when have you got your test??xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah it was all brown...today i had a sharp pain to one side low down and then 30 mins later a single streak of red and then back to brown an hr later...its all very strange!!?? im starting to test on mon/tuesday onwards until friday (when my 2ww is up) xx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello

I have not had any spotting yet. I am on day 2 of ET (blastocyst day 5) today i have real nagging abdominal pain, not really cramps, but just achey and im really moody! Did you have this, it basically feels like my period is on its way?

Laura


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

good luck to you both xxx don't worry about the cramps I remember I had them so bad I was sure I was going to come on!and when I was bleeding it sometimes was quite heavy ,I remember going to the clinic for one of the tests and I just burst out crying because I honestly thought that it failed.this is the worst time and I'm thinking of you bothxxx what clinics are you both with xxxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Lauralou22 i am NOT kidding i had the WORST mood swings at the start of this week before the spotting started I have EVER had!!!!! im not kidding when i say that....i was throwing stuff from my bathroom down the stairs and crying my eyes out!! its completely crazy. I am hoping its all a good sign though lol Ive mainly just had back cramps? like lower back...x


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Madison Iris- I have been a mess this week.....hormones are crazzzzy, spotting, lower back pain, and the newest one -  really bad sickness wave that hit me this evening and it was horrible!!  was your cramps back or front ?xxxxxxx thanks for your well wishes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi they were mostly in the back and down below .oh I hope it works for you!!!!!!!they didn't do blood tests in my clinic I had to do a pregnancy test on a certan date I always remember it was a Saturday .but silly me done it early on the Tuesday .i remember only one line came up and I was gutted,so I put the stick down and burst out crying after a couple of min of crying I calmed down and reached for the pregnancy test to put it in the bin and there it was the other line mind it was very very faint.everyday untill Saturday I must have done 3 test (cost a bomb) but every day the line got slightly darker .ill never forget the 2ww ,ill never forget my first ivf fail.but in the end it's all worth it!1st ivf I had I had 21 eggs ,2 healthy blastocyst put back in and it didn't work,2nd ivf had 2 day 3 not so good quality put in and it worked .thinking of trying again would love maddy to have a brother or sister ,but then I think no I should be happy it worked and I'm being selfish ,don't know what to do?? Anyway look at me going on lol you've got enough on your mind!! Well good luck,my fingers are crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya, well my pain/cramps where in my lower back pretty much that was it! did your spotting happen after or during the back pain? my spotting happened after.. I will be testing on Weds as today is either 9/10dpo. I am so nervous about testing! 
Other things that has happened is; sickness which just started at night on Friday evening and then again last night. I didnt voimit but I did feel very sick then then it lifted as fast as it set in! Also ive been super tired and hungry. Let me know if you had any of these before your BFP. Personally i would be 100% with one child but everyone is different! so its really down to whats in you heart ! xxxxxx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread but have driving myself mad today and not sure where to turn!

I'm day 6 after a 5 day blast transfer (DE).  Have been doing really well mentally but today proper grumbles, sharp pain in my lower belly and spotting every time I go to the loo.  Not heavy but brownish & very mucussy. Am pretty much close to tears and v hormonal....have worked out that in my 'normal' life I would have been expecting my period around about now.

I thought I'd be testing week after next but have now been informed that you include age of embryo so actually my 2 wk wait ends Tues or Wed next week.  I'm too scared to test....

Sorry - this s all about me - but I think we're going thru the same thing and I really hope you understand

X


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Workymum, 

Don't mind at all you joining in, welcome  

Thats the same as me then! Ive been having brown spotting & brown cm also ....before I started spotting I had lower back pain/cramps . Did you have this?? 

x


----------



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi both I had brown spotting around about this time too and I am pregnant this is good sign good luck xx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi that sounds the same as what I had  and it lasted up untill I was 9 weeks pregnant.and I was the same feeling sick in the night.i always worried about seeing spotting but they told me that it's commen to get it and brown means old blood.I hope you all have your drams come true xxx  .xxxxxx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Baby - my cramps are round the front, I thought at first just the effects if the progesterone I'm taking but it's been constant all day hence my wobble!

Not fun this but is it??!

Madison & Sunny - thanks for your reassuring words. I'm hoping it is implantation and nothing major...but it's so hard to remain positive.

Will keep checking in

Xxxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Sunnyp - wow thats fab news , thanks for sharing.

Did you have lower back pan/cramps before the brown spotting?? also did you have any darker brown cm ??
xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I had AF type cramps and brown stuff every time I wiped from 6dp5dt, it lasted a few days and I was absolutely convinced it was my period coming, that I cried and cried, but I got a BFP! I wouldn't worry too much!
Best of luck xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Madison Iris

I have had some Red blood tonight ! and some brown mixed.... heavier than ive had.....is this what you had?? Im feeling totally out of the game now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Itsmekatielou

Ive had some brown and red bleeding tonight- not heavy....i feel SO SO SO SO much like im coming on ....but when ive wiped again there is nothing!!! did you have it like this


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I was convinced, absolutely cnvinced that I was about to come on.  To be honest, I stopped looking when I went to the toilet and figured what I can't see can't hurt me, and thought if its anything to really worry about then it will come onto my knickers.  To be honest, I still don't look when I go to the toilet it's too much unnecessary worry.  How many days past ovulation/egg collection are you?  I tested positive from 6dp5dt, the only reason I tested was because I was adamant it hadn't worked, it was quite the surprise to say the least.

My advice to you is this: 
1. do not worry in any way about cramping or stomach pains, your uterus has to get ready for what's going to happen to it.  I'm still getting weird pains now, but I ignore them now.
2. stop looking when you wipe.  It takes the stres out of going to the toilet, and like I said, if you hadn't been looking to start with then you wouldn't be worried now!  
3. Positivity is is the most important thing.  It's been proved that those who have a positive outlook are more likely to have positive outcomes.
4. On my last thread, dancing helped                  

Keep me posted and good luck xxx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Itsme......just your dancing has put me in a better place!!!

thank you, thanks to you ALL for responding...and thanks to Baby for letting me crash this thread.

I'm 6dp 5dt today. I'm going to shoot up my Clexane and get an early night.



xxxxxxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm glad the dancing helped! Whenever you feel down, just come on here and dance, that's what I did, I'll always join you on the dance floor!


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi hope your ok!! Mine was brown and red and sometimes heavy sometimes only when I wiped and sometimes I had to wear a pad.try not to panic.I remember my friend telling me that she bleed for weeks in her pregnancy and she had a girl and I bleed until I was 9 weeks and my baby is a girl.i was a complete nut in my 2ww going out of my mind thinking worrying all the time.and I was a mess the 1st time it didn't work,I didn't have any pain spotting the 1st time .and then when it did work I had pains like I was coming on spotting(well I call it that but mine was heavy at times).hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

To itsme... Thank you for your help on the other page about the lwc. Congratulations to you both xx when's your scan? Xx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

To work.... Thinking of you, hope your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

To sun... Congrats to yo both xxxx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

waiting4baby - thanks for post, i am a bit rubbish on here, i thought my emaill would let me know i had a post? Anyway, thanks for getting back to me. I had ET last weds (20th) so im day 10 of 5 day transfer. Still feel like im going to come on, i havent had any spotting just dull aches. It was really bad on day 7 and 8. Isnt it just so confusing?! I feel fine when i read what people are saying on here and then as soon a si come off i forget it all and i convince myself is all over!!! Oh come on Friday - i cant bring myself to test early despite having one in my bedside drawer! 
Keep me posted and lots of luck xx


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

hang on i got that wrong.....im 5dp 5dt!! god theres no help for me! im calculating it all wrong! x


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Well ive tested and was neg and then a few folk said to try Ovulation tests as they can pick up before PG tests .....and when i did I got very dark lines so Pos !! then i took a good brand test this morning - First response and a WHITE line came up....the control line came up....but then a white line !? within 1 min of the test. Im totally confused.


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

*madison* my scan s 15 April x

*waiting4baby* can you upload or email a photo?


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive no idea how to upload....i have only got positives on Ovulation tests.....one verry faint that went away...damn


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know how to upload?? I tested loads of times best test I used was a cheap superdrug test. Try again Tom xxx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Waitingforbaby - are you testing too early? Can you leave it another 24/48 hrs?? Is that the impossible

I can test from Thursday but am going to hold off until Monday (if I can) as that will be a full 14 days from transfer.  I read somewhere that it is easier to get a false negative than a false positive.  And have a friend who came up neg on the pee sticks but confirmed carrying twins at her blood test....

Don't give up hope!
Xxxx


----------

